# Hacer "adaptador" de 4.9v a 1.5v



## dgg006 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tengo un transformador de celular (sony Ericsson) que anda bollando sin utilidad por los cajones. Yo quisiera hacer con este transformador un pila AAA.

Yo no tengo idea de nada en la electronica, tan solo soy un "metido".
Si alguien me pudiera pasar un "circuito", para poder transformar estos 4.9v en los 1.5v de una pila AAA.

ESPECIFICACIONES DEL TRANSFORMADOR: 
INPUT: 100-240 VAC~100 mA, 50-60 Hz
OUTPUT: 4.9VDC 450mA

P.D: Yo uso 220VAC


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2008)

Ponele 5 diodos en serie y tenes los 1,5Vdc, por c/u que le agregues las salida baja 0,7V... Es la alternativa mas facil.
Saludos


----------



## dgg006 (Sep 15, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Ponele 5 diodos en serie y tenes los 1,5Vdc, por c/u que le agregues las salida baja 0,7V... Es la alternativa mas facil.
> Saludos



Alguno en especial?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2008)

Te diria el 1n4007, mas que nada por seguridad, saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 15, 2008)

les soluciono la vida muchachos? coloca 1 solo diodito, chiquito, de medio watt, tipo zenner, de 1,5volts, ese t sirve, t corta la tension en 1,5 y t la estabiliza.

demasiado simple?

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> les soluciono la vida muchachos? coloca 1 solo diodito, chiquito, de medio watt, tipo zenner, de 1,5volts, ese t sirve, t corta la tension en 1,5 y t la estabiliza.
> 
> demasiado simple?
> 
> saludos.


Sin resistencia me parece que no va la cosa


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 5, 2008)

Plan A: LM317T que te deja 1,25v 450mA y 1,65W disipados en forma de calor.
Sería como una pila recargable AAA así que no discutas.

Plan B: Desarmar estos adaptadores sin romper puede ser muy complicado, dentro hay que buscar 2 resistencias: (-) -^^^- (pata  integrado) -^^^- (+4.9v)
Típica configuración de feedback, obtener los valores de las resistencias y opcionalmente (con alto riesgo de shock eléctrico) medir la tensión en medio de ambas con el (-). Suele ser 1.25v o 0.8v, sale por cálculo pero hay gente que prefiere correr el riesgo a hacer el cálculo.
Finalmente hay que calcular  la nueva resistencia a ser reemplazada o poner una resistencia variable del mismo valor.

Plan C: Desarmar, sacar 1 foto de cada lado de la placa con cámara digital en modo macro, subirlas acá y esperar una respuesta.
Si en la foto no se lee el valor de las resistencias, abstenerse. Si solo dispones de un celular para sacar las fotos, ni te gastes.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 5, 2008)

Ya fue! si el del post ni aparecio


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 5, 2008)

No pasaron ni 2 semanas y es interesante esta conversión porque cada vez que perdes el celular te queda un cargador de estos casi gratis.
Muy similar a la conversión de fuente de PC o a la de dicroicas que tanto éxito tuvo.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 5, 2008)

Yo no pierdo el celular, lo cuido


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 5, 2008)

Desarme un cargador Samsung porque estaba fácil, solo tenia un par de tornillos tork. El opto esta comandado por un zener. Solo hay que cambiar el zener. Arriba dice la placa DA4-3101AR-ROHS AZTEC ©2004
Afuera especifica:
Model No: TAD037RBN
Entrada 100 - 240 VAC 50/60 110 mA Automático
Salida: 5.0 V - 0.7A


----------



## dgg006 (Oct 9, 2008)

Gracias por todas las respuestas, no había contestado porque estaba en otra cosa. Y yo quería usar ese transformador para usar el MP3 en una radio sin tener que estar gastando en pilas.
Lo cierto es que el MP3 dejó de funcionar (creo que es el Firmware) y no me he puesto a tratar de repararlo, así que ya no le di importancia a este transformador.
De todas formas, les agradezco su respuesta.............



Gracias por la onda fernandoae!
Y el celular no siempre se pierde, habeces solo lo cambias y te queda de clavo, tirado en el ropero


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Yo no pierdo el celular, lo cuido



yo tambien, tengo 3 kyocera en el cajon bien cuidaditos.........movistar de     .
si no te lo roban en la calle te lo inutilizan ellos mismos.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 11, 2008)

Para mantener la funcionalidad original se le puede poner una llave para seleccionar el zener a usar. En ese caso el zener original queda como estaba, y con la llave se activa el zener mas chico que conduce antes que el original. ¿Se entiende?
Cuando necesitas cargar el celu, mueves la llave y conectas el celu (te quedas sin música una hora mientras carga)
¡Vamos muchachos, no se duerman que si se puede!


----------

